# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Αναστροφες τασεις απο πηνειο

## aris285

Σε ενα πηνειο ηλεκτρομαγνητη 48ν 3Α 150VA που οδηγείται παλμικα απο ενα mosfet η αναστροφη ταση που δημιουργείται στα ακρα του κατα την αποκοπη τι ταση και ενταση μπωρει να εχει? Και επισεις αν βαλουμε διοδο για την αποκοπη της αναστροφης τασης υπαρχει περιπτωση να καει το πηνειο?

----------


## p.gabr

Χμμμμμ καλη ερωτηση

Το πηνιο ομως δεν θα καει, η διοδος η το μοσφετ , εχουν μεγαλυτερη πιθανοτητα

Μπορεις ομως πχ να βαλεις μια διοδο για τρια αμπ. και σε σειρα μια αντισταση 10ωμ

Η να.δοκιμασεις μια διοδο σε σειρα με την διαδρομη μοσφετ_ πηνιου και μεγαλο αποζευτικο σε ταση ως προς γη

----------


## aris285

ιδη εκαψα ενα mosfet p60nf60 και μια διοδο 4007  :Biggrin: 
οταν λες *μεγαλο αποζευτικο σε ταση ως προς γη* ​τι ενωεις δηλαδη?

----------


## p.gabr

Παταλληλα στο πηνιο 

0.05 σε χιλιαδες βολτ

----------


## aris285

> Παταλληλα στο πηνιο 
> 
> 0.05 σε χιλιαδες βολτ



500nf ενωεις?

----------


## p.gabr

Λοιπον Αρη δοκιμασε μια διοδο σε σειρα μοσφετ πηνιο που να αντεχει ,ποσο δεν μπορω να σου πω και ενα πυκνωτη 50n παραλληλα στο πηνιο

----------

aris285 (09-01-13)

----------


## eebabs2000

150VA??? μπορεί η τάση στιγμιαία να φτάνει και τα 1500V, ανάλογα πόσο "απότομος" είναι ο παλμός. Η 1Ν4007 αντέχει μέχρι 700V ανάστροφη τάση και 1A ρεύμα ορθής φοράς. Βρες καμία ΒΥ203 20s ή αντίστοιχη. http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...krtkooo73y.pdf

----------

aris285 (09-01-13)

----------


## aris285

> 150VA??? μπορεί η τάση στιγμιαία να φτάνει και τα 1500V, ανάλογα πόσο "απότομος" είναι ο παλμός. Η 1Ν4007 αντέχει μέχρι 700V ανάστροφη τάση και 1A ρεύμα ορθής φοράς. Βρες καμία ΒΥ203 20s ή αντίστοιχη. http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...krtkooo73y.pdf



με 250mA ρευμα ορθης φορας θα αντεξει?

----------


## spiroscfu

Κοίτα Άρη στο πηνίο όταν περάσει ρεύμα από μέσα του θα δημιουργηθεί στα άκρα του μια αντίθετη σε πολικότητα τάση,

  που το μέγεθος της εξαρτάτε από την αυτεπαγωγή του πηνίου και τον χρόνο

  Ε= -L(dI/dt)
  ο παραπάνω τύπος μας λέει λοιπόν, ότι αν πχ. περάσουν 3Α μέσα από ένα πηνίο αυτεπαγωγής 100mH για 1mSec.
  Τότε στα άκρα του θα δημιουργηθεί μια ηεδ 
  Ε= -0,1(3/0,001)=-300V.


  Την αυτεπαγωγή μπορείς να την μετρήσεις με πηνιόμετρο ή αν δεν έχεις την υπολογίζεις με XL=2πfL (αν δεν έχεις γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο κάντο με έναν μετασχηματιστή και πολύμετρο).
  Τώρα αυτά τα -300V μπορούν να προκαλέσουν προβλήματα (αν δεν τα θέλουμε)
  και έτσι πρέπει να τα αφαιρέσουμε, αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με μια δίοδο ανάστροφα πολωμένη στην ποιο απλή μορφή του ή και με κυκλώματα snubber  για να αφαιρέσουν τις παρασιτικές ταλαντώσεις που θα δημιουργήσει (αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργήσουν κάποιο θέμα). 

  Και τέλος το ρεύμα που θα περάσει από την δίοδο δεν μπορεί να έχει μεγαλύτερη τιμή  από την ισχύ της αρχική τροφοδοσίας
  πχ. είσοδο 12V και 3A (36W), ρεύμα διόδου I=P/V (36/300=120mΑ).

----------

argiman1 (25-02-13), 

aris285 (10-01-13), 

katmadas (09-01-13), 

rch (28-01-13), 

TSAKALI (17-01-13)

----------


## Magneto

> ιδη εκαψα ενα mosfet p60nf60 και μια διοδο 4007 
> οταν λες *μεγαλο αποζευτικο σε ταση ως προς γη* ​τι ενωεις δηλαδη?



Εχω μια σχετικη εμπειρια με οδηγηση πηνιων Τεσλα πολλων βολτ με μοσφετ (θεμα εφαρμογες PWM).

Θα ηθελα ομως να καταλαβω τι ειδους εφαρμογη και για πια δουλεια ειναι ο ηλεκτρομαγνητης που περιγραφεις.
Εχει δικο του κυκλωμα οδηγησης με παλμους και μοσφετ ή εσυ θελεις να το κανεις να λειτουργει ετσι;

Η δικη μου αποψη ειναι πως εαν συνδεσεις παραλληλα με το πηνιο εναν λαμπτηρα αιγλης τοτε θα λυθει το προβλημα με την αναστροφη ταση.
Οι λαμπτηρες αιγλης ειναι αυτα τα λαμπακια που εχουν ηλ συσκευες οπως θερμοσιφωνες για ενδειξη λειτουργιας.
Αυτα τα λαμπακια εχουν μια μικρη αντισταση επανω τους και εσωτερικα εχουν ηλεκτροδια που δεν κανουν επαφη.
Αναβουν οταν δεχτουν υψηλη ταση και κανουν εσωτερικο σπινθιρισμο-λαμψη. Ετσι θα γλυτωσει το μοσφετ σου πιστευω

----------

argiman1 (25-02-13)

----------


## aris285

> με 250mA ρευμα ορθης φορας θα αντεξει?







> Κοίτα Άρη στο πηνίο όταν περάσει ρεύμα από μέσα του θα δημιουργηθεί στα άκρα του μια αντίθετη σε πολικότητα τάση,
> 
>   που το μέγεθος της εξαρτάτε από την αυτεπαγωγή του πηνίου και τον χρόνο
> 
>   Ε= -L(dI/dt)
>   ο παραπάνω τύπος μας λέει λοιπόν, ότι αν πχ. περάσουν 3Α μέσα από ένα πηνίο αυτεπαγωγής 100mH για 1mSec.
>   Τότε στα άκρα του θα δημιουργηθεί μια ηεδ 
>   Ε= -0,1(3/0,001)=-300V.
> 
> ...



δεν εχω την πολυτελεια να το μετρησω το πηνειο επιδη βρησκεται πανω σε συσκευαστικη μηχανη που ειναι σε λειτουργεια συνεχως. Αρα αφου η 4007 εσκασε λογικα εσκασε απο ταση και οχι απο ρευμα. αρα μια διοδος που θα αντεχει καποια KV ισως να κανει δουλεια. 





> Εχω μια σχετικη εμπειρια με οδηγηση πηνιων Τεσλα πολλων βολτ με μοσφετ (θεμα εφαρμογες PWM).
> 
> Θα ηθελα ομως να καταλαβω τι ειδους εφαρμογη και για πια δουλεια ειναι ο ηλεκτρομαγνητης που περιγραφεις.
> Εχει δικο του κυκλωμα οδηγησης με παλμους και μοσφετ ή εσυ θελεις να το κανεις να λειτουργει ετσι;
> 
> Η δικη μου αποψη ειναι πως εαν συνδεσεις παραλληλα με το πηνιο εναν λαμπτηρα αιγλης τοτε θα λυθει το προβλημα με την αναστροφη ταση.
> Οι λαμπτηρες αιγλης ειναι αυτα τα λαμπακια που εχουν ηλ συσκευες οπως θερμοσιφωνες για ενδειξη λειτουργιας.
> Αυτα τα λαμπακια εχουν μια μικρη αντισταση επανω τους και εσωτερικα εχουν ηλεκτροδια που δεν κανουν επαφη.
> Αναβουν οταν δεχτουν υψηλη ταση και κανουν εσωτερικο σπινθιρισμο-λαμψη. Ετσι θα γλυτωσει το μοσφετ σου πιστευω



ο ηλεκτρομαγνητης ειναι με πυρηνα και δοναει ελκοντας ενα μεταλο με συχνωτητα απο 30 εως 65 Hz. 
δεν το βλεπω και τοσο σοι την ιδεα με το λαμπακι αιγλης. δεν νομιζω οτι θα κοψει τελειως την αναστροφη απλα μαλον θα την περιορισει λιγο.

----------


## p.gabr

Ε πες το χριστιανε μου οτι ειναι απο.μηχανημα που λειτουργουσε
Νομιζα πως πειραματιζοσουν
Ειναι συνηθες να καιγονται οι διοδοι γιαυτο τον λογο.Και εμενα μου εχει τυχει ,σε σοβαρα μηχανηματα

Αν θες εκτος της μεγαλυτερης , μπορεις να βαλεις και δυο διοδους σε σειρα 1Ν 4007 ,αντι της μιας

Αντε καλα ξεμπερδεματα

----------


## tsimpidas

συνήθως το φίλτρο που χρειάζεται για τόσο χαμηλές συχνότητες 

είναι δίοδος με βατικη αντίσταση παράλληλα που καταλήγουν σε ηλεκτρολυτικό 600 βολτ η 800 βολτ 45 μf 


οι σκέτοι δίοδοι ανακυκλώνουν την υπέρταση προστατεύοντας προσωρινά τα μοσφετ...
και ανακυκλωμενη η υπέρταση μόλις ανεβάσουμε την συχνότητα τα ξεσκίζει όλα.

----------

aris285 (10-01-13)

----------


## aris285

> Ε πες το χριστιανε μου οτι ειναι απο.μηχανημα που λειτουργουσε
> Νομιζα πως πειραματιζοσουν
> Ειναι συνηθες να καιγονται οι διοδοι γιαυτο τον λογο.Και εμενα μου εχει τυχει ,σε σοβαρα μηχανηματα
> 
> Αν θες εκτος της μεγαλυτερης , μπορεις να βαλεις και δυο διοδους σε σειρα 1Ν 4007 ,αντι της μιας
> 
> Αντε καλα ξεμπερδεματα



Η ιστορια : μου ζητησε ενας συναδελφος τηλεφωνικα να του κατασκευασω ενα κυκλωμα που να ελενχει αυτο το πηνειο.το κυκλωμα αυτο θα αντικαθηστουσε το υπαρχον κυκλωμα της μηχανης που ειχε προβλημα  Βαζω λιπων ενα 555 με ενα ποτενσιομετρο να ρυθμίζει την συχνωτητα και βαζω και το mosfet για να οδηγει το πηνειο. Παμε με τον συναδελφο μαζι να εγκαταστησουμε το κυκλωμα και ενω δουλευε κανωνικα για μισο λεπτο κανει ΤΣΑΦ η 4007 και μεχρι να το προλαβουμε εκαψε και το moset.

----------


## eebabs2000

> με 250mA ρευμα ορθης φορας θα αντεξει?



Σύμφωνα με το datasheet αντέχει, αλλά η ιδέα που είπε ο φίλος παραπάνω με δύο διόδους σε σειρά για μένα είναι πολύ καλή!

----------

aris285 (14-01-13)

----------


## cycler

Μπορείς να βάλεις απλώς ένα Suppressor σειράς P6KExxx ή P1.5KExxx.
Δες το datasheet: 
http://diotec.com/tl_files/diotec/fi...ets/p6ke68.pdf

----------


## mtzag

εγω εχω ενα ηλεκτρομαγνητη αυτον συγκεκριμενα http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-loc...-/260959593299
τι οφελος εχω να τον οδηγησω με pwm και οχι με συνεχες ρευμα ? Με pwm τι duty cycle / frequency / Vmax  θελω ?
Τι πρεπει να βαλω για να προστατεψω ενα n mosfet 30V 5.8A 50mOhm RDSon ?

----------


## aris285

Επανερχομαι στο θεμα.
εχθες μετα απο τοσο καιρο ασχοληθηκα με το θεμα. αντικατεστησα την 4007 με μια ΒΥ255 η οποια εχει ΜΑΧ reverse volage 1300V ρευμα ορθης φορας 3Α και στιγμιαια αντεχει 100Α. το εβαλα σε λειτουργεια πανω στον παγκο με φορτιο το δευτερευον ενως μετασχηματιστη 48ν 100VA και με τροφοδοσια 24ν και μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα η διοδος ζεματαγε, μετα δοκιμασα να βαλω και μια αντισταση 10Ω 5W σε σειρα με την διοδο και τωρα ζεματαγε η αντισταση μετα εβαλα 100Ω και παλι ζεματαγε απο κει και περα αν ανευαζα κι'αλλο την αντησταση ζεσταινονταν το MOSFET.

----------


## tsimpidas

πυκνωτή έβαλες ??

αν είναι χαμηλή η συχνότητα θα βάλεις την αντίσταση παράλληλα με την δίοδο να καταλήγουν
στον πυκνωτή.

αν ειναι υψηλή η συχνότητα θα βάλεις την αντίσταση παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή 

όπως και να έχει πρέπει να βάλεις δίοδο-πυκνωτή εν σειρά και ανάλογα την 
συχνότητα θα βάλεις την βατικη αντίσταση.

----------


## aris285

Η συχνωτητα παιζει απο 25 εως 70Ηζ 50% Δηλαδη να βαλω πυκνωτη σε σειρα με την διοδο?Δεν νομιζω οτι θα κανει κατι. αυτο που εκανα ειναι οτι εβαλα παραληλα με την διοδο πυκνωτακια 1,2nF 3KV.

----------


## cycler

Άρη η ενέργεια που έχει αποθηκευμένη ο ηλεκτρομαγνήτης πρέπει κάπου να πάει. Εδώ γίνεται θερμότητα. Είναι φυσικό να ζεσταθούν λοιπόν η δίοδος και η αντίσταση. Δες και εδώ για να το καταλάβεις πως γίνεται ένα RCD snubber που σου λέει και ο tsimpidas (σωστά πλήν του ηλεκτρολυτικού).

Α! και η δίοδος μόνη της σκάει από ρεύμα όχι από τάση... Αν βάλεις δηλαδή δίοδο μόνο αυτή μπορεί να είναι χαμηλή σε τάση αλλά με μεγάλο ρεύμα. Κάποια Schottky κατά προτίμηση σε package με ψύκτρα.

----------

aris285 (28-01-13)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Η συχνωτητα παιζει απο 25 εως 70Ηζ 50% Δηλαδη να βαλω πυκνωτη σε σειρα με την διοδο?Δεν νομιζω οτι θα κανει κατι. αυτο που εκανα ειναι οτι εβαλα παραληλα με την διοδο πυκνωτακια 1,2nF 3KV.




σε αυτή την συχνότητα θα πρότεινα το πρώτο που είπα με τον ηλεκτρολυτικό,,, μονό 
που το πλην του ηλεκτρολυτικού όπως 
πάντα μπαίνει στο πλην-γείωση.[φαντάστηκα ότι ήταν αυτονόητο αυτό,,,]

σε συχνότητες πάνω από 200 hz ειναι καλύτερη η δεύτερη περίπτωση με απλο πυκνωτή παραλληλα με την αντίσταση.

και στις δυο περιπτώσεις η υπέρταση θα καταναλωθεί ζεσταινοντας την βατικη αντίσταση.

----------


## tsimpidas

να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα, η αφύσικα υψηλή θερμότητα στο κύκλωμα υπέρτασης 
συνήθως οφείλετε στο ότι 
το πηνίο δεν μετατρέπει όλο το ρεύμα που του δίνεις σε ηλεκτρομαγνητισμό,,,με άλλα λόγια 
είναι μεγάλο για την δουλειά σου.

εγώ στην θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα να μετριάσω λίγο την τροφοδοσία του πηνίου με 
μια [η περισσότερες παραλληλα ] βατικη αντίσταση στην εισοδο του στα 5-10 βατ  και 5Ω  

μέχρι να πετύχω την καλύτερη λειτουργια και την μικρότερη κατανάλωση,,
[πιστεύω οτι έχεις μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση απο την απαιτουμενη]

----------


## aris285

αυτο θες να πεις?
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
τι αντισταση και πυκνωτη ναβαλω?

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλε Αρη , γιατι δεν βαζεις ενα μεγαλυτερο μοσφετ? π.χ IRFP250 , IRFP450, IRFP460 ???
Να ξερεις επισης οτι το δυσκολο στο μοσφετ δεν ειναι να το "ανοιξεις" ωστε να αγει,
αλλα να το "κλεισεις" ακαριαια , ενα 555 ,ναι μπορει να το κανει να αγει, αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο
καλα το κοβει..

----------


## aris285

δεν ειναι εκει το προβλημα οσο ακαριαια και να το κοψεις θα περασει απο μεσα του η αναστροφη ταση και  θα το καψει.

ξεχασα να πω οτι δοκιμασα και σε σειρα με το πηνειο μια ultrafast διοδο αλλα τιποτα ζεσταινοταν και αυτη.

----------


## TSAKALI

Το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι εχεις πολυ μικρο μοσφετ (μικρη ταση) ασχετα τα αμπερ που αντεχει.
Ποση ειναι η αναστροφη ταση? την ειδες σε παλμογραφο ? για ποσο χρονο υπαρχει αυτη η ταση? 
απο τη στιγμη που θα "κλεισει" ο κανονικος παλμος? 
Θα σου πω τι θα δεις στον παλμογραφο... η αναστροφη ταση θα ειναι γυρω στα  βολτ που αντεχει το μοσφετ
 , και για καμποσα μικροσεκοντ , γιατι την υψηλη την κοβει το μοσφετ και καταναλωνει ολα τα υπολοιπα
και καιγεται. Δεν βρηκα DATA απο αυτο που λες (p60nf60) ποση ταση αντεχει?

----------


## tsimpidas

> αυτο θες να πεις?
> χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
> τι αντισταση και πυκνωτη ναβαλω?





αυτό είναι το ενα,,,και 
εδω στα εχω και τα δυο.Untitl12.png

αντίσταση θα βάλεις 5-10 βατ 5Ω [τουβλάκι]
και από πυκνωτή όσο μεγαλύτερος τόσο καλύτερος.

κανε και αυτο που έγραψα παραπάνω με πολλές βατικες παραλληλα και 
αποσυνδεσετες μια-μια μέχρι να βρεις την καταλληλη κατανάλωση για τον ηλεκτρομαγνήτη σου,,
γιατί μαλλον είναι μεγάλος για την χρήση που έχει τοποθετηθεί.

----------


## aris285

> Δεν βρηκα DATA απο αυτο που λες (p60nf60) ποση ταση αντεχει?



λαθος το εγραψα 
εδω ειναι το data  http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...cs/mXyuyzw.pdf

----------


## TSAKALI

Ανεβασε ενα σχεδιακι απο αυτο που εκανες, με τις τροφοδοσιες κ.τ.λ ...αν θελεις φυσικα.
με ολα τα στοιχεια , για να μη ρωταμε συνεχεια .
Την αλλαγη του μοσφετ δεν την γλιτωνεις

----------


## aris285

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
Αυτο ειναι το κυκλωμα  μονο ποτ το MOSFET ειναι αυτο που σου ειπα

----------


## TSAKALI

Βαλε ενα IRF740 , ξαναβαλε την 1Ν4007 και δοκιμασε, δεν σου λεω να βαλεις απο τα πιο μεγαλα γιατι
εχουν μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα στην εισοδο.
Ειναι φθηνα , υπαρχει περιπτωση να στο ξανακαψει , να το βαζεις σε ψυκτρα , αν δεν δουλεψει ετσι απλα
βαλε μια αντισταση σε σειρα με την διοδο 1βαττ 100 ωμ και μια παραλληλα με την διοδο παλι 100 ωμ.
Ετσι θα κοψεις τις τυχον ταλαντωσεις που διμιουργουνται. Για να περιορισεις λιγο το ρευμα και να κοβει
και το φετ πιο καλα βαλε απο το S προς το αρνητικο της τροφοδοσιας 5 αντιστασεις 1/4 βαττ παραλληλα
10 ωμ δηλαδη 2ωμ , ετσι το G θα εχει αρνητικοτερη ταση απο το S , επισης απο το G προς το αρνητικο
θελει μια αντισταση 1Κωμ 1/4, και απο το 555 προς το G μια αντισταση γυρω στα 20ωμ 1/4
Αν ειχες παλμογραφο θα εβλεπες τι παιζει.
Αν δεν δουλεψει ελα σε επαφη μαζι μου με πμ, (παιρνω 40 ευρω την ωρα , χωρις αποδειξη) χε χε χε.

υ.γ αυτο που λες οτι ειναι κυκλωμα , να μην πω τι ειναι...

----------


## aris285

Πρεπει να εχω κατι mosfet με παρομοια χαρακτηριστικα δεν θυμαμαι τωρα πια ειναι. θα τα δοκιμασω. δεν με λες αμα βαλω την διοδο θα τα τρωει ολλα αυτη και θα σκασει οπωτε ποιος ο ρολος της?

----------


## TSAKALI

Για να κανεις σωστη δουλεια θα πρεπει το κυκλωμα σου να αντεχει συνεχεια "ON" δηλ. διακοπτης .
Να περναει ολο το ρευμα απο μεσα και να ζεσταινεται περισσοτερο το πηνιο και λιγοτερο το φετ.
Αν βαλεις IRF740, ειναι 400 βολτ , δηλαδη απο κει και πανω τα "κοβει" ,μεχρι τα 400 κοβει η διοδος και
οι αντιστασεις, αν βαλεις IRFP250 ειναι 200 βολτ , η διοδο εχει να κοψει λιγοτερα.
Εσυ εβαλες ενα με 60 βολτ , και επρεπε τα παραπανισια να τα κοβουν οι διοδος και το φετ...και ειναι πολλα.
Με την θεωρια δεν τα παω πολυ καλα, αν ειχα να κανω αυτη τη δουλεια θα το εβλεπα ομως σε παλμογραφο
και θα το ελυνα, εστω αν κατεστρεφα και μερικα ..οπως εσυ. 
Ξεχασα να σου πω οτι καλο θα ηταν να εχεις απο το +48 κατευθειαν στο ποδαρακι S ,μερικους πυκνωτες
παραλληλους 100ν+100ν+1000μ+1000μ+1000μ, οχι εναν ,αλλα πολλους για να προλαβαινουν την πτωση τασης.

υ.γ αν ηταν κανενας Φιλιππας κατα δω θα στο ελυνε στο πι και φι και ας τρωγαμε και λιγο κραξιμο....

----------


## spiroscfu

> υ.γ αν ηταν κανενας Φιλιππας κατα δω *θα στο ελυνε στο πι και φι* και ας τρωγαμε και λιγο κραξιμο....



Νομίζω πως όσο καιρό πόσταρε δεν ήταν καθόλου εριστικός, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα επίσης και πολύ πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει.


Υγ.
σε αυτά που τόνισα εννοείτε πως συμφωνώ, τη του κάναμε και εξαφανίστηκε ξέρει κάποιος ?

----------


## FILMAN

Για σου Σπύρο!  :Smile: 

Διάβασα το θέμα, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τελικά πώς συνδέθηκε η δίοδος (που τελικά κάηκε) στο κύκλωμα - σε σειρά ή παράλληλα με το πηνίο;

----------


## spiroscfu

Που είσαι ρε Φίλιππε σε χάσαμε  :Biggrin: , καλώς ξανάρθες !!

----------


## FILMAN

Για λίγο Σπύρο, σ' ευχαριστώ!

----------


## aris285

> Για να κανεις σωστη δουλεια θα πρεπει το κυκλωμα σου να αντεχει συνεχεια "ON" δηλ. διακοπτης .
> Να περναει ολο το ρευμα απο μεσα και να ζεσταινεται περισσοτερο το πηνιο και λιγοτερο το φετ.
> Αν βαλεις IRF740, ειναι 400 βολτ , δηλαδη απο κει και πανω τα "κοβει" ,μεχρι τα 400 κοβει η διοδος και
> οι αντιστασεις, αν βαλεις IRFP250 ειναι 200 βολτ , η διοδο εχει να κοψει λιγοτερα.
> Εσυ εβαλες ενα με 60 βολτ , και επρεπε τα παραπανισια να τα κοβουν οι διοδος και το φετ...και ειναι πολλα.
> Με την θεωρια δεν τα παω πολυ καλα, αν ειχα να κανω αυτη τη δουλεια θα το εβλεπα ομως σε παλμογραφο
> και θα το ελυνα, εστω αν κατεστρεφα και μερικα ..οπως εσυ. 
> Ξεχασα να σου πω οτι καλο θα ηταν να εχεις απο το +48 κατευθειαν στο ποδαρακι S ,μερικους πυκνωτες
> παραλληλους 100ν+100ν+1000μ+1000μ+1000μ, οχι εναν ,αλλα πολλους για να προλαβαινουν την πτωση τασης.
> ...



ναι αλλα αν βαλουμε δηλαδη εξωμαλυνση θες να πεις μεταξει +και- της τροφοδοσιας? μηπως θες να πεις στο drain του fet?
αν τους βαλουμε τους πυκνωτες στο drain τωτε δεν θα εχουμε παλμους στο πηνειο.

Φιλλιπα σε χασαμε βρε που εισαι?
και σε σειρα αλλα και παραληλα καιγεται η διοδος.

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλιππα ,καλως ηρθες,..απο υγεια να εισαι καλα , και τα αλλα αστα να πανε.
Σπυρο ,μονο στα τονισμενα συμφωνεις? στα αλλα που γραφω πιο πανω δεν συμφωνεις?

Αρη , δεν ειπα στο + και - της τροφοδοσιας, εννοοω επανω στο +48 (πηνιο) και S (source) του φετ.
Πιο πανω γραφω για κατι αντιστασεις, αν προσεξες, απο το S στο (-), τις βαλεις δεν τις βαλεις, οι 
πυκνωτες πρεπει να ειναι οσο πιο κοντα στο φετ γινεται, αν ειναι να βαλεις πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικο,
μη βαζεις καθολου.Οι πυκνωτες αυτοι ειναι μονο για το φετ.
Οι αντιστασεις που προαναφερω(2ΩΜ) , διμιουργουν μια πτωση τασης 5.34 βολτ (48V3A=16ΩΜ,το πηνιο +2 ωμ=18ωμ συνολο
περιπου Ι= 2.67Α πτωση τασης πανω στα 2ωμ 5.34βολτ)  εκτος οτι περιοριζεται το συνολικο ρευμα, η πυλη οδηγειται
με ταση που ειναι αρνητικοτερη κατα 5.34βολτ απο το source και ετσι κλεινει καλυτερα το φετ.
Οι αντιστασεις ας ειναι και  μεγαλυτερες (2βαττ) για συνεχη λειτουργια μπορει να μην αντεχουν, αλλα για διακοπτομενη (50%)
με τους πυκνωτες στο φετ, πιστευω να αντεξουν.

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------

aris285 (31-01-13)

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι ρε Σάββα, απλά λόγο έλλειψης στοιχείων δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη.
Πχ. ένα ολοκληρωμένου σχέδιο, μετρήσεις, μια εξήγηση της λειτουργίας (pwm ? κάτι άλλο ? duty cycle ?)

υγ.
αν το δουλεύει με pwm και ρυθμίζει το duty cycle φυσικά θα αλλάξει και η ενεργός τιμή της τάσης εξόδου, αν το πηνίο χρειάζεται 48V για να ενεργοποιηθεί με 0,5Dc θα χρειαστεί  96V, όπως και ανάλογα την συχνότητα θα μεγαλώνει η Xl του.

----------


## aris285

Παιδες μαλον την βρηκα την λυση! 
Ως συνηθως η πιο απλη ειναι και η πιο αποτελεσματικη.
Χρησημοποιησα την μια απο τις 4 διοδους μιας γεφηρας 50Α παραληλα με το πηνειο
41dTDdBuYGL._SL500_AA300_.jpg 
και το εβαλα σε λειτουργεια στον παγκο στα 24ν γιατι το τροφοδοτικο μου δεν παει 48ν με φωρτιο το δευτερευον ενως μετασχηματιστη 24ν 150W μετα απο 1 λεπτο ζεματισε ο μετασχηματιστης εκαιγε το τροφοδοτικο αλλα η γεφηρα και το mosfet παγωμενα.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41028





Σάββα αυτό το φίλτρο που σχεδίασες απλά δεν θα δουλέψει ποτέ,και θα κάψει αμέσως το μοσφετ,,
είναι χειρότερο και από την σκέτη δίοδο που είχε βάλει αρχικά ο αρης,και οι αντιστασεις 
στο μοσφετ είναι επιζημιες σε αυτές τις συχνότητες και μάλιστα στην έξοδο του 555
συν οτι οι πυκνωτές συνδέθηκαν πριν την αντίσταση στην έξοδο του μοσφετ και οχι μετά,,,,,,
θέλω να πιστεύω οτι 
βιαζόσουν όταν το σχεδίαζες,,, γιατί είναι εντελώς λάθος.


Αρη 
όπως κατάλαβες απο το πείραμα σου με τον μετασχηματιστή έχεις 
όπως σου προείπα βάλει μεγαλύτερο ηλεκτρομαγνήτη απο αυτόν που πρέπει,,,

θα μετριάσεις την τροφοδοσία του όπως σου έχω γράψει [δεν χρειαζετε να τα ξαναγράφω]

----------


## Magneto

> Παιδες μαλον την βρηκα την λυση! 
> Ως συνηθως η πιο απλη ειναι και η πιο αποτελεσματικη.
> Χρησημοποιησα την μια απο τις 4 διοδους μιας γεφηρας 50Α παραληλα με το πηνειο
> 41dTDdBuYGL._SL500_AA300_.jpg 
> και το εβαλα σε λειτουργεια στον παγκο στα 24ν γιατι το τροφοδοτικο μου δεν παει 48ν με φωρτιο το δευτερευον ενως μετασχηματιστη 24ν 150W μετα απο 1 λεπτο ζεματισε ο μετασχηματιστης εκαιγε το τροφοδοτικο αλλα η γεφηρα και το mosfet παγωμενα.



Ναι αυτη ειναι πολυ καλη ιδεα, ειναι λυση διοτι η αναστροφη ταση δεν βρισκει μονο μια διοδο αλλα κανει κυκλωμα στις 4 διοδους της γεφυρας με αποτελεσμα να μην ζεσταινεται υπερβολικα.

Ακομα θα μπορουσες να βαλεις περισσοτερα μοσφετ αλλα τωρα δεν υπαρχει λογος, εχεις λυση.

----------

aris285 (31-01-13)

----------


## aris285

> Σάββα αυτό το φίλτρο που σχεδίασες απλά δεν θα δουλέψει ποτέ,και θα κάψει αμέσως το μοσφετ,,
> είναι χειρότερο και από την σκέτη δίοδο που είχε βάλει αρχικά ο αρης,και οι αντιστασεις 
> στο μοσφετ είναι επιζημιες σε αυτές τις συχνότητες και μάλιστα στην έξοδο του 555
> συν οτι οι πυκνωτές συνδέθηκαν πριν την αντίσταση στην έξοδο του μοσφετ και οχι μετά,,,,,,
> θέλω να πιστεύω οτι 
> βιαζόσουν όταν το σχεδίαζες,,, γιατί είναι εντελώς λάθος.
> 
> 
> Αρη 
> ...



Φιλε ''τσιμπιδα'' δοκιμασα και τα δικα σου κυκλωματα αλλα ηθελα πολα watt αντιστασεις γιανα αντεξει ασε που δεν δουλευε καλα σε ολες τις συχνωτητες. τωρα μενει να το δοκιμασω σε πραγματικες συνθηκες πανω στο μηχανημα.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Φιλε ''τσιμπιδα'' δοκιμασα και τα δικα σου κυκλωματα αλλα ηθελα πολα watt αντιστασεις γιανα αντεξει ασε που δεν δουλευε καλα σε ολες τις συχνωτητες. τωρα μενει να το δοκιμασω σε πραγματικες συνθηκες πανω στο μηχανημα.




το δοκίμασες στα 24 βολτ,,,
δοκίμασε το και στα 48 και θα σου ''δουλεύουν'' και οι υπόλοιπες συχνότητες,

σου προτεινα πολλές μικρές γιατί οι μεγάλες βατικες είναι πανάκριβες.

----------

aris285 (31-01-13)

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλε Τσιμπιδα
Δεν σχεδιασα κανενα φιλτρο. Οι αντιστασεις ειναι δυο σε σειρα και συνδεμενες παραλληλα με το πηνιο,
αυτες κοβουν την ταλαντωση που θα διμιουργηθει εκει, η διοδος που ειναι παραλληλα με την μια αντισταση,
κοβει την υψηλη ταση (οχι ολη). Οι πυκνωτες κρατανε σταθερη την ταση ..εκει που πρεπει, γιατι μη μου 
πεις οτι τα 48 βολτ οταν αγει το κυκλωμα μενουν 48, μονο και μονο απο τα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας θα εχει
πτωση τασης. Οι αντιστασεις που λες στην εισοδο του φετ ,ειναι 22ωμ αυτη που ερχεται απο το 555 και η
αλλη ειναι 1Κωμ προς την γη(-), σε τι μπορουν να επηρεασουν μια συχνοτητα 50 χερτζ?
Το κυκλωμα δεν το σχεδιασα , το εφτιαξα και δουλευει σε πιο ακραιες συνθηκες (ρευμα 20Α αναστροφη 1000βολτ)

υ.γ μπορουσες, αντι να του προτεινεις να "μετριασει" την ταση,με αντιστασεις,
     να του προτεινες να μειωσει το DUTY CYCLE του 555,
      δεν νομιζεις οτι θα ηταν πιο αποδοτικο και με λιγοτερο κοστος ?

----------

aris285 (31-01-13)

----------


## aris285

> Φιλε Τσιμπιδα
> Δεν σχεδιασα κανενα φιλτρο. Οι αντιστασεις ειναι δυο σε σειρα και συνδεμενες παραλληλα με το πηνιο,
> αυτες κοβουν την ταλαντωση που θα διμιουργηθει εκει, η διοδος που ειναι παραλληλα με την μια αντισταση,
> κοβει την υψηλη ταση (οχι ολη). Οι πυκνωτες κρατανε σταθερη την ταση ..εκει που πρεπει, γιατι μη μου 
> πεις οτι τα 48 βολτ οταν αγει το κυκλωμα μενουν 48, μονο και μονο απο τα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας θα εχει
> πτωση τασης. Οι αντιστασεις που λες στην εισοδο του φετ ,ειναι 22ωμ αυτη που ερχεται απο το 555 και η
> αλλη ειναι 1Κωμ προς την γη(-), σε τι μπορουν να επηρεασουν μια συχνοτητα 50 χερτζ?
> Το κυκλωμα δεν το σχεδιασα , το εφτιαξα και δουλευει σε πιο ακραιες συνθηκες (ρευμα 20Α αναστροφη 1000βολτ)
> 
> ...



Το 555 να θυμησω δεν παει κατω απο 50% εκτως και αν του βαλεις τρανζιστορ και το αναστρεψεις ετσι π.χ το 75% θα γινει 25%

----------


## TSAKALI

Παει και ρυθμιζεται , ψαξε και λιγο στο νετ.
Στο 555 κολησες ? εδω δεν λες τι θες να κανεις , δεν ανεβασες σχεδιο ..(ΠΛΗΡΕΣ)
δεν λες εστω τι υλικα διαθετεις για να "παιξουμε" με αυτα
με μισα στοιχεια προσπαθουμε να σου βρουμε λυση.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Φιλε Τσιμπιδα
> Δεν σχεδιασα κανενα φιλτρο. 
> 
> ​*αυτο το κατάλαβα.*.
> 
> Οι αντιστασεις ειναι δυο σε σειρα και συνδεμενες παραλληλα με το πηνιο,
> αυτες κοβουν την ταλαντωση που θα διμιουργηθει εκει,
> 
> *αν δεν έβαζες τους πυκνωτές εκει που τους έβαλες δεν θα δημιουργούνταν καμια ταλάντωση* 
> ...



Αυτό με το εύρος παλμού αν δεν δούμε το σχηματικό δεν μπορούμε να πουμε 
πως θα το κανει διότι για να ''παίζει'' με την συχνότητα ήδη θα έχει το πιν 5 απασχολημένο όπως φαντάζομαι.

αλλά την βρήκε μονός του την λυση με το τρανζίστορ.....

Σαββα φιλικά σχολίασα το σχέδιο σου.

----------


## aris285

Το πληρες σχεδιο ειναι ετσι
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## TSAKALI

*"ναι αλλα δεν έπρεπε να συνδέσεις το αρνητικό του πυκνωτή στην έξοδο του μοσφετ πριν 
την αντίσταση οπου θα φορτίζεται ο ηλεκτρολυτικός θετικα στην αρνητική του σύνδεση και μπουμ,*"


χωρίς τίτλο2.JPG

Την ταση των 43 βολτ θελω να εξομαλυνω, που το ειδες το (+) στο μειον του πυκνωτη?
Τα 48 βολτ της τροφοδοσιας δεν με ενδιαφερουν, μπορει να ειναι στα 30 μετρα μακρια μπορει στους 30 
ποντους. Αν δεν το καταλαβαινεις δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω ,καντο στην πραξη και θα δεις φιλε Τσιμπιδα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Όσο μικραίνει ο χρόνος που παραμένει κλειστό το fet η ανάστροφη τάση του πηνίου μεγαλώνει Ε= -L(dI*/dt*).

επίσης





> αν το δουλεύει με pwm και ρυθμίζει το duty cycle φυσικά θα αλλάξει και η  ενεργός τιμή της τάσης εξόδου, αν το πηνίο χρειάζεται 48V για να  ενεργοποιηθεί με 0,5Dc θα χρειαστεί  96V, όπως και ανάλογα την συχνότητα  θα μεγαλώνει η Xl του.

----------


## tsimpidas

> *"ναι αλλα δεν έπρεπε να συνδέσεις το αρνητικό του πυκνωτή στην έξοδο του μοσφετ πριν 
> την αντίσταση οπου θα φορτίζεται ο ηλεκτρολυτικός θετικα στην αρνητική του σύνδεση και μπουμ,*"
> 
> 
> χωρίς τίτλο2.JPG
> 
> Την ταση των 43 βολτ θελω να εξομαλυνω, που το ειδες το (+) στο μειον του πυκνωτη?
> Τα 48 βολτ της τροφοδοσιας δεν με ενδιαφερουν, μπορει να ειναι στα 30 μετρα μακρια μπορει στους 30 
> ποντους. Αν δεν το καταλαβαινεις δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω ,καντο στην πραξη και θα δεις φιλε Τσιμπιδα.




πάντα φιλικά.....

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

μικρές διορθώσεις ......



υγ. μην κάνεις στην πράξη αυτό που σχεδίασες αρχικά....και ας μην......το καταλαβαίνω.. :Smile:

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλε Τσιμπιδα, δεν το παιρνω προσωπικα ,γιατι δεν αμφισβητεις εμενα αλλα τον Γιωργο τον Ωμ,
και γιαυτο δεν σχολιαζω το αν το εκανα η οχι , την αλλη φορα παντως που θα το κανω ,θα εχω υποψη μου
οτι μπορει να μην ισχυει ο νομος του Ωμ.

----------


## tsimpidas

το ρεύμα ακολουθεί πάντα την πιο σύντομη οδο προς το μηδέν,,
και που θα πάει το ρεύμα όταν έχει να διαλέξει μεταξύ μιας αντίστασης και ενος ξεφορτισμενου πυκνωτή ?? στον πυκνωτή πρώτα φυσικά,και μετά στην αντίσταση....
αυτό σημαίνει θετικό φορτιο στο πλην του ηλεκτρολυτικού.


πάντως θα ηθελα να μου δείξεις σχέδιο απο data που να έχει 
αυτή την συνδεσμολογία,,

----------


## FILMAN

Μια και βρήκα λίγο χρόνο επιτρέψτε μου να πω μερικά πραγματάκια...

Καταρχήν μια δίοδος σε σειρά με το πηνίο δεν προσφέρει καμία απολύτως προστασία.

Εφόσον ο ηλεκτρομαγνήτης τραβάει 3Α στα 48V, η δίοδος που θα έχει μπει (αντι)παράλληλα στο πηνίο αυτό θα διαρρέεται από ένα φθίνον ρεύμα η μέγιστη (αρχική) τιμή του οποίου θα είναι 3Α και θα χρειαστεί να αντέχει σε τάση 48V όταν το MOSFET γίνει ON. Κατά συνέπεια η χρήση μιας 1Ν4007 στη θέση αυτή είναι επισφαλής δεδομένου ότι δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι το μέσο ρεύμα από μέσα της θα είναι <1Α. Κάηκε λοιπόν από υπερβολικό ρεύμα. Θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από μια δίοδο με ονομαστικά χαρακτηριστικά >3Α και >48V. Καλύτερα schottky, ώστε με τη μειωμένη Vf που θα έχει να περιορίσουμε τις απαιτήσεις ψύξεως. Π.χ. μια MBR1080. Προσοχή: Με τη λύση αυτή το ρεύμα διαμέσου του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη δεν κόβεται απότομα με αποτέλεσμα αυτός να αφήνει απαλά το έλασμα. Αν αυτό είναι πρόβλημα για το μηχάνημα, πρέπει να βρεθεί άλλος τρόπος λύσης του προβλήματος όπως είναι το κύκλωμα RCD που έχετε ήδη αναφέρει. Εκεί η αποθηκευμένη στο πηνίο ενέργεια φορτίζει απότομα τον πυκνωτή και η αντίσταση τον αδειάζει αργά ωσότου φτάσει η επόμενη στιγμή φόρτισης. Εδώ το MOSFET θα πρέπει να αντέχει 48V + την μέγιστη τάση στην οποία φορτίζεται ο πυκνωτής αυτός.

----------

aris285 (04-02-13)

----------

